# Tariffs on Chinese Goods



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

One simple question...Do you think China pays the tariffs placed on imported goods? 
Or do the citizens of the USA pay the tariffs?
Do you understand what Trump is saying when he says Chinese Tariffs are putting billions into his coffers?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Canuck said:


> One simple question...Do you think China pays the tariffs placed on imported goods?
> Or do the citizens of the USA pay the tariffs?
> Do you understand what Trump is saying when he says Chinese Tariffs are putting billions into his coffers?


Well, actually that's 3 questions, but......

It's safe to assume that China is passing those tariffs back to the people who buy the product. In the long run this is good for the US. By raising the price of the cheap Chinese junk to the point that it is close to the cost of the American made equivalent, most people will buy the America part as it is usually better quality than the junk they send us. So, American production goes up, adding to our economy, and knowing that some people are going to continue to buy the cheap Chinese junk, this also adds to the US economy in the form of higher tariffs collected.

Now here's a couple of questions for you.

Why is it wrong for America to raise the tariffs on the products that China sends us to the level of the tariffs that they charge for the products we send them?
You do understand that President Trump is talking about America's coffers, right?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

The USA can tax and tariff whatever it wants. I am just trying to understand how Trump's logic works.
He keeps repeating that China pays the tariffs on goods coming into the USA from China.
It seems that his supporters believe his logic.
Good luck equalizing the trade imbalance (or loss as Trump calls it)


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've always understood tarriffs as a way to drive up the cost of foreign goods so domestic goods can compete. Regarding farms something
I heard this morning is, why are the American people subsidizing farmers to grow more than the American people can use ?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

Did someone Hack your account??? Never heard you call trump crooked.

But yes the tariff situation is just like what was described. The American consumers will pay for it. Just like anything with taxes and what not on businesses... the cost gets pushed onto the consumers. But like what was stated is Trump is trying to get more production back into the USA or to have the tariffs lowered on USA products that go to china. Either way he is trying to help USA business. Trying to up the production of stuff in the USA.

Yes the farmers are the ones right now getting caught in the middle. But China has pledged in the past to buy more from the US farmers. But we will just have to wait and see until it is all in writing.

To me this whole China deal isn't good for Trump right now. But we will see how it turns out in the end. Our economy is still in the good with about 3% GNP for the first quarter and looking strong. We need the up swing with the farm economy. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya someone is screwing with me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I've always understood tarriffs as a way to drive up the cost of foreign goods so domestic goods can compete. Regarding farms something
> I heard this morning is, why are the American people subsidizing farmers to grow more than the American people can use ?


I wonder if Detroit makes a million more cars than Americans will purchase if the gov will buy them and sell to some crap hole country for dimes on the dollar?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman......I posted after yours.....mine isn't there anymore either.

WE will pay for these new tariffs. China won't pay a dime. Importers will pay the tariffs and they will pass it on to us.

Plus China will now increase tariffs on us. Farmers will take the brunt of it.

Does anyone think CEO'S of those big companies who make goods over there will all of a sudden stop and bring the productions back here? :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, I deleted the post someone made under my account and changed my password.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh well......no harm done. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Oh well......no harm done. :thumb:


I wonder where your post went? Strange.


----------

